# QP Fatality M25 or Reload



## MacGyver (12/1/20)

Guys 
I need your help. 

I know this is a difficult question but which one would you pair with a plum Hex, M25/Reload. I want more flav than clouds 

Thanks in advance. This is currently my setup.


----------



## Jengz (12/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/20)

For a restricted DL draw filled with flavour, I would definitely give with the Reload. The M25 provides as much flavour but it's for those who love chucking big clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MacGyver (12/1/20)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 187319


What color is that reload


----------



## Jengz (13/1/20)

MacGyver said:


> What color is that reload


Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/1/20)

Either one is actually great but i love how the M25 Looks on the Hex, it has great flavour and chucks fat clouds, Reload is great too but the juice capacity on that tank sucks, you can get a bubble glass but you gotta use one from a manta with a fatter o-ring or something like that, the M25's straight glass is huge and the bubble thats comes included is massive but kinda makes the Atty look like E.T

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/1/20)

I have had both.

M25:
Very good flavor
Loads of airflow
Guzzles juices

Reload:
Excellent flavor
Restricted draw
Fair on juice consumption

Reload all day long for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ASHBUNNY (17/11/20)

MacGyver said:


> What color is that reload


I have a Reload and QP fatality ( I love it) but if your not patient figuring out why the Fatality is leaking - the best option is reload! Both are great though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

